# need a drop gaff



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm looking to get a drop gaff i need a good big one not the pos ones from wallmart or academy one big enouff for kings and big fishes....where and about how much is it gona run me...thanks!!


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

The best I could recommend are Chads from PCB, here's his site and prices: http://www.reelsnwheels.com/Stainless-Steel-Pier-Gaff-gaff.htm. Damn good deal. Most local shops carry some and they'll range from $45-100. $100 will buy you a nice 5 tine capable of pulling up some big fish. Where are located at? J&M has em for sure in OB.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

allright thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you can also get some big 12/0 hooks and weld them together like i did


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

anybody know how to get kings off Peir Park?


----------

